# Fundamental Aspects Of Electrometallurgy



## هانى شرف الدين (4 فبراير 2008)

FUNDAMENTAL ASPECTS OF ELECTROMETALLURGY​








http://www.rapidshare.com/files/3831573/Fundamental_Aspects_of_Metallurgy.rar


----------



## عبد الله عبد (6 فبراير 2008)

يرجى تزويدي برابط اخر لان الكتاب غير موجود على الربط المعلن
كما انني مهتم بموضوع chemical metallurgy و
thermometallurgy 

يرجى تزويد ببعض الكتب ان وجدت مه التقدي و جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد الله عبد (6 فبراير 2008)

يرجى تزويدي برابط اخر لان الكتاب غير موجود على الربط المعلن
كما انني مهتم بموضوع chemical metallurgy و
thermometallurgy 

يرجى تزويد ببعض الكتب ان وجدت مه التقدير و جزيل الشكر


----------

